# to early to bowfish?



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

you guys think that it is to early, or too cold to bowfish this weekend if i where to try the trinity around Hwy 59? would that even be a good spot to put in? I got the fever.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep it is probably too early for big gar in that spot....BUT you never know. We are going to be out this weekend too just to see what might be moving and make sure everything is working properly on the boat. 

Normally we wont get into big gar this early but they will be spawning withing the next two months but that all depends on the temps. This was a rather mild winter so who knows.


----------

